# ICB2.0: Computer-optimierte Formfindung durch IBC-User



## nuts (23. Januar 2015)

Topologie-Optimierung?! Den Begriff hat man am ehesten mal im Zusammenhang mit dem aktuellen Trend "3D-Druck" gehört. Dabei geht es um das folgende: Eine vom Computer berechnete, optimierte Formgebung. Dabei entstehen häufig "gewachsene" Strukturen, die sich kaum konventionell herstellen lassen - daher die Verknüpfung mit 3D-Druck. Einer unserer User arbeitet bei der Firma Altair, einem Anbieter einer solchen Optimierungs-Software - und hat für uns beispielhaft zwei Rahmenteile analysiert und optimiert.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0: Computer-optimierte Formfindung durch IBC-User*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## DaveDaRocka (23. Januar 2015)

ziemlich abgefahren... weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (23. Januar 2015)

Diese Programme sind schon toll. Bin auch mal gespannt, was aus dem Hinterbau wird. Die Dämpferverlängerung sieht schonmal gut aus. Frästeile sind immer schick.

Auch gut das mal wieder ein paar Infos zum ICB2.0 kommen. Dachte schon das Projekt ist eingeschlafen.


----------



## malice (23. Januar 2015)

Sehr interessant, danke für den Artikel! Gerne mehr


----------



## Ketchyp (23. Januar 2015)

Würde es beim Hinterbau nicht Sinn machen das Netz etwas gröber zu gestalten und ein "min. member size" mit einzuführen? Es ist ja von vorhinein schon klar, dass xy Verstrebungen wirtschaftlich (und technisch) nicht realisierbar sind.


----------



## nuts (23. Januar 2015)

Minimale Stärke wäre ein interessanter Ansatz, ja. Müssen wir nur überlegen, wie wir das definieren, schließlich sind ja von sehr dünnen, flächigen (Blechen) bis hin zu Rohren schon verschiedenste Größen auch technisch sinnvoll umsetzbar. Aber wir werden da dran weiter arbeiten und Updates hier im Thread teilen. Die Software kann auch einige Restriktionen vorgeben, z.B. Entformungsrichtungen, evtl. können wir so etwas auch für unsere Zwecke nutzen.


----------



## Tob1as (23. Januar 2015)

Toller, technischer Artikel !


----------



## Yberion666 (23. Januar 2015)

Super Artikel! Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## -N0bodY- (23. Januar 2015)

Sehr interessanter und gut geschriebener Artikel. TOP


----------



## MrEtnie (23. Januar 2015)

Abgefahrener Scheiß. Die 3D-Drucker-Zukunft erwarte ich mit Spannung. Das gibt Bikes... :O


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Januar 2015)

Sehr guter Artikel zu einem spannenden Thema. 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (23. Januar 2015)

Die Dämpferverlängerung sieht ausgesprochen gut aus!!

Wobei die praxis am ende mesitens noch eine Kraft mehr kennt als die Theorie  Ich bin gespannt!!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. Januar 2015)

Komplexer Hinterbau erfordert eine komplexe Maschine. 

Sehr informativer Artikel.


----------



## Plural-Grip (23. Januar 2015)

Mit Muschi am Mittwoch und Topologie-Optimierung am Freitag sind jetzt beide Pole der Bikewelt wunderbar bedient worden. Danke mtb-news, deshalb und weil's nix kostet lieben wir euch!!!


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (23. Januar 2015)

Guter Artikel! Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## Yberion666 (23. Januar 2015)

Mit was für einem FEM-Programm wurde das eigentlich durchgeführt? Die Funktion der Topologie-Optimierung kannte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2015)

Könnte ihr mal die lasten und lagerpunkte und freiheitsgrade darstellen? Wurde die steckachse hinten berücksichtigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeneralFailure (23. Januar 2015)

Vom Video her würde ich schon sagen, dass die Achse dabei war...


----------



## Rick7 (24. Januar 2015)

Sehr interessant und spannend 
Finde auch dass sich die Dämpfer Verlängerung sehen lassen kann.

Was mich jedoch schon wundert,ist der doch sehr massive Ansatz zur Hinterbau Versteifung. Also jetzt nicht auf die im Artikel beschriebene Optimierung bezogen, sondern der generelle Ansatz. Wenn man sich mal das (zugegebenermassen) carbon Beispiel des intense carbine ansieht, kann man im Vergleich zum icb eigentlich gar nicht glauben,dass das halten soll. Hier ist es sogar nur mit 2 recht filigranen, zueinander versetzten Verstrebungen gelöst. An die Konstrukteure. Macht der Unterschied von Alu zu carbon in diesem Fall so viel aus?

Wenn man das jetzt auf unseren Eingekenker überträgt, landet man vermutlich bei dem massiven yoke, den ja auch das Programm vorschlägt. Aber obs darüber hinaus so massiv sein muss?


----------



## speedy_j (24. Januar 2015)

der unterschied beim intense sind die anderen abstützpunkte, welche kräfte aufnehmen. mein 2007 uzzi alu hinterbau sieht auch nicht so massiv aus und hat schon einiges stand gehalten.


----------



## Ketchyp (24. Januar 2015)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Mit was für einem FEM-Programm wurde das eigentlich durchgeführt? Die Funktion der Topologie-Optimierung kannte ich bisher noch nicht.



Ich lehne mich mal recht weit aus dem Fenster und sage Hyperworks.


----------



## cschaeff (24. Januar 2015)

Schöner Artikel!
Gerne mehr davon...


----------



## django013 (24. Januar 2015)

Hi,

wenn Ihr schon so tief in die Grundlagenforschung einsteigt (bin begeistert!), wie schaut es denn mit der Frage symmetrischer Hinterbau versus asymmetrischer Hinterbau aus?
Bringt ein asymmetrischer Hinterbau wirklich die erhoffte Festigkeit, oder kann man mit einem symmetrischen Hinterbau die gleiche Festigkeit erreichen?
Optisch würde der symmetrische sicherlich gewinnen - wie sieht es in den Belastungssimulationen aus?


----------



## slowbeat (24. Januar 2015)

Ich frag mich, warum Ihr bei der Bauraumdefinition nicht gleich den kompletten Kettenlauf ausgespart habt.
So ist das Ergebnis doch nicht interpretierbar, weil die Strebe, die senkrecht auf die Kettenstrebe trifft, in Wahrheit gar nicht da sein darf.

Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass das Programm bei einer anderen (realistischeren) Bauraumdefinition grad auf der rechten Seite ein anderes Ergebnis ausspuckt.


----------



## Supernova (24. Januar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, warum Ihr bei der Bauraumdefinition nicht gleich den kompletten Kettenlauf ausgespart habt.
> So ist das Ergebnis doch nicht interpretierbar, weil die Strebe, die senkrecht auf die Kettenstrebe trifft, in Wahrheit gar nicht da sein darf.
> 
> Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass das Programm bei einer anderen (realistischeren) Bauraumdefinition grad auf der rechten Seite ein anderes Ergebnis ausspuckt.


DANKE! Genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch.


----------



## Ketchyp (24. Januar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, warum Ihr bei der Bauraumdefinition nicht gleich den kompletten Kettenlauf ausgespart habt.



Ich hätte es in eine erste Simulation auch nicht reingebracht, um einfach eine Ahnung von der "perfekten" Lösung zu haben. Unter Umständen hätte ja auch die Lösung ohne Matrial an dieser Stelle auskommen können. Und nachdem hier wohl Zeit & Kosten irrelevant sind, wird es wohl kein Problem sein, dass Ganze in weiteren Simulationen zu verfeinern. Wäre aufjedenfall interessant zu wissen, wieso das von Anfang an nicht berücksichtigt wurde.

Ist eigentlich am Ende eine Gestaltoptimierung angedacht? Ist ja normalerweise der normale Arbeitsablauf, dachte ich zumindest.


----------



## slowbeat (24. Januar 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich am Ende eine Gestaltoptimierung angedacht? Ist ja normalerweise der normale Arbeitsablauf, dachte ich zumindest.


Logisch, die Optimierung bringt ja nur einen Entwurf. Den kann man dann nach fertigungsspezifischen Gesichtspunkten nachbauen und im FEM sieht man ob das so funktionieren kann oder nicht. 
Im Zweifelfall kann man das als unendliche Iteration spielen, den Bauraum immer weiter einschränken oder an bestimmten Stellen aufweiten und so in jede gewünschte Richtung optimieren. Die Frage ist halt, wie viel Zeit und Geld man da reinstecken möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (24. Januar 2015)

Feine Sache! Hatte auch mal das Vergnügen mit Catopo unter Catia Topologien zu optimieren. Da kommen teilweise interessante Formen raus. Das schwierigste war damals die realen Bedingungen abzuschätzen, was während der Verwendung für Kräfte auftreten und in welcher Richtung sie wirken. 
Die Optimierung für die zyklische Dauerbelastung, darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Kleine Radien entfernen, Fachwerke verrunden etc. 
Arbeit/Studium mit dem Hobby zu verbinden ist super.
Weiter so


----------



## Marv1n (24. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Beitrag & auch die detaillierte Beschreibung der Methode! Gerne mehr davon


----------



## luniz (24. Januar 2015)

Wie sich sicherlich der eine oder andere schon gedacht hat, ist das Ganze auf meinem Mist gewachsen, und so will ich mal ein Paar eurer Fragen beantworten ;-)



Ketchyp schrieb:


> Würde es beim Hinterbau nicht Sinn machen das Netz etwas gröber zu gestalten und ein "min. member size" mit einzuführen? Es ist ja von vorhinein schon klar, dass xy Verstrebungen wirtschaftlich (und technisch) nicht realisierbar sind.



Das ist schon mit MinMemberSize gerechnet, allerdings noch recht dick. Der nächste Schritt wäre eher das Einschränken des Bauraums und ggf. Aufteilen in mehrere Bauräume, die dann verschiedene Randbedingungen bekommen



PamA2013 schrieb:


> Die Dämpferverlängerung sieht ausgesprochen gut aus!!
> Wobei die praxis am ende mesitens noch eine Kraft mehr kennt als die Theorie  Ich bin gespannt!!



Wahre Worte! Das ist die Fußangel an der Optimierung... Man muss aufpassen, keinen Lastfall zu vergessen!



Yberion666 schrieb:


> Mit was für einem FEM-Programm wurde das eigentlich durchgeführt? Die Funktion der Topologie-Optimierung kannte ich bisher noch nicht.



Altair Hypermesh/Optirstruct und Inspire, wie von Ketchyp schon richtig vermutet wurde!



ONE78 schrieb:


> Könnte ihr mal die lasten und lagerpunkte und freiheitsgrade darstellen? Wurde die steckachse hinten berücksichtigt?



Die Steckachse ist als Balkenelement modelliert, an ihr greifen alle Lasten an bis auf den Kettenzug, der nur auf den rechten Ausfaller geht.

Einspannungen sind folgendermaßen: In den Augen des Hauptlagers ist jeweils ein Lager, welches alle Translationen sperrt aber alle Rotationen zulässt (123), in der mitte der beiden Interfaces für die Dämpferverlängerung ist noch eine Lagerung, die lediglich Translation in X sperrt (1)



Rick7 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant und spannend
> Finde auch dass sich die Dämpfer Verlängerung sehen lassen kann.
> 
> Was mich jedoch schon wundert,ist der doch sehr massive Ansatz zur Hinterbau Versteifung. Also jetzt nicht auf die im Artikel beschriebene Optimierung bezogen, sondern der generelle Ansatz. Wenn man sich mal das (zugegebenermassen) carbon Beispiel des intense carbine ansieht, kann man im Vergleich zum icb eigentlich gar nicht glauben,dass das halten soll. Hier ist es sogar nur mit 2 recht filigranen, zueinander versetzten Verstrebungen gelöst. An die Konstrukteure. Macht der Unterschied von Alu zu carbon in diesem Fall so viel aus?
> ...



Es geht hier nicht primär darum ob es hält oder nicht, sondern darum dass es möglichst steif ist. Das Carbine hat in diesem Bereich ausserdem noch einen zusätzlichen Umlenkhebel, der recht massiv aussieht und alle bewegungen des Hinterbaus in Querrichtung aufnimmt an diesem oberen Punkt. Diesen Hebel haben wir nicht, alle Querbewegungen würden in den Dämpfer laufen, und das mag der nicht besonders gerne. Also müssen wir versuchen, diese Bewegung so klein wie möglich zu halten.

Aber du hast recht, so ist das Teil noch viel zu massiv. Es diente ja auch eher der Visualisierung, was man überhaupt so machen sollte um den Hinterbau zu versteifen. 



django013 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn Ihr schon so tief in die Grundlagenforschung einsteigt (bin begeistert!), wie schaut es denn mit der Frage symmetrischer Hinterbau versus asymmetrischer Hinterbau aus?
> Bringt ein asymmetrischer Hinterbau wirklich die erhoffte Festigkeit, oder kann man mit einem symmetrischen Hinterbau die gleiche Festigkeit erreichen?
> Optisch würde der symmetrische sicherlich gewinnen - wie sieht es in den Belastungssimulationen aus?



Ein grades Rohr (linke Seite) ist IMMER steifer als ein geknicktes, und zusätzlich auch noch leichter (weil es insgesamt einfach ein Stück kürzer ist), wozu also diese Vorteile verschenken? 



Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ich hätte es in eine erste Simulation auch nicht reingebracht, um einfach eine Ahnung von der "perfekten" Lösung zu haben.
> Ist eigentlich am Ende eine Gestaltoptimierung angedacht? Ist ja normalerweise der normale Arbeitsablauf, dachte ich zumindest.



Genau das war die Überlegung! Im ersten Schuss der Optimierung so viele Freiräume geben wie nur irgendwie verfügbar, um zu sehen wo überhaupt die Reise hin geht!


----------



## fullspeedahead (24. Januar 2015)

hochinteressante Sache, dieser Einblick, danke dafür. Die Dämpferverlängerung schaut richtig schick und sinnvoll aus.


----------



## Martin2111 (24. Januar 2015)

Je mehr die Geometrie auf die definierten Lastfälle optimiert wird, desto anfälliger ist sie für nicht berücksichtigte Kräfte. 
Wenn man sich also ausreichend viele Gedanken macht, dann funktioniert diese Methode für den perfekten Fahrer der keine Fehler macht bestimmt gut. 
Dennoch sollte man meiner Meinung nach, zu Lasten des Gewichts, noch genug Reserven für leichte Stürze o.Ä. lassen.


----------



## SofusCorn (25. Januar 2015)

Toller Artikel. Hätte vielleicht noch in einer ein bisschen einfacheren Sprache verfasst werden können. Aber das ist ja nicht immer ganz trivial, wenn es um so spezielle fachliche Sachen geht. Die Animationen helfen aber sehr.


----------



## luniz (25. Januar 2015)

Noch einfacher? Das wird dann echt schwierig, nichts falsch zu erklären! Nuts hat sich auf jeden Fall echt Mühe gegeben, wenn du etwas aber wissen möchtest und nicht verstanden hast, kannst du dich gerne melden, dann Versuch ichs nochmal anders  das Thema ist halt an sich etwas sperrig...


----------



## SofusCorn (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hab den Artikel soweit verstanden, auch wenn ich nicht aus dem technischen Bereich komme. Aber ich kenne genug Leute, die bei Begriffen wie Solver, Algorithmus, Iteration, linearer Zusammenhang, Gradient und co schon beim Lesen abschalten. 
Aber wie gesagt, mir ist bewusst, dass es schwierig ist solche Themen für jedermann aufzubereiten, weil man nie weiß von welchem Wissensstand man die Leute abholen muss. Oder wie weit man in die Tiefe gehen darf. Ich finde solche Themen sehr spannend, deswegen darf es gerne mehr solche Themen geben (Hab schon viel zu Hinterbaukinematik gelernt durch diese ganzen Diskussionen hier).


----------



## yggr (25. Januar 2015)

Wen's interessiert, der googlelt ein unbekanntes Wort auch mal selbst. Da müssen die Jungs nicht noch Händchen halten beim DAU. Die haben schon genug zu tun, wie man sieht...

Sehr spannende Sache, auch von mir: gerne mehr davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragetty (25. Januar 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Würde es beim Hinterbau nicht Sinn machen das Netz etwas gröber zu gestalten und ein "min. member size" mit einzuführen? Es ist ja von vorhinein schon klar, dass xy Verstrebungen wirtschaftlich (und technisch) nicht realisierbar sind.



...technisch realisierbar in sinne von 'machbar' schon, technisch im sinne von 'funktioniert' und wirtschaftlich nicht.

laser additive manufacturing heißt das verfahren, bei dem 'bionische', zuvor technisch nicht realisierbare metallkomponenten erzeugt werden. in der innovation ein echtes zugpferd bspw. beim thema fördermittel an den entsprechenden instituten. nur zurzeit noch sehr teuer, daher bisher nur für F1 und aerospace sinnvoll. 

habe schon mehrmals solche 'herruntergerechnete' komponenten virtuell sehen dürfen, da frag ich mich immer warum keine sinnvolle einschränkungen gesetzt werden, womit die ergebnisse dann realistisch bleiben (und dann weniger 'interpretiert' werden müssen).

der punkt könnte aber akademisch sein, da ein anderer ansatz der selben technologie eine art zellenstruktur implementiert, um 'wieder massiver wirkende' komponenten zu realisieren. gewicht wird gespart indem die standardisierten zellen (bspw. kugeln) hohl sind. dann kommt die performance übrigens eher von der der struktur und weniger vom material - so ähnlich wie die performance bei carbon vom gewebe (richtung, lagerung, usw.) stark beeinflusst wird.

ok, schon zu viel gelabert ...


----------



## luniz (26. Januar 2015)

ragetty schrieb:


> ...technisch realisierbar in sinne von 'machbar' schon, technisch im sinne von 'funktioniert' und wirtschaftlich nicht.
> 
> laser additive manufacturing heißt das verfahren, bei dem 'bionische', zuvor technisch nicht realisierbare metallkomponenten erzeugt werden. in der innovation ein echtes zugpferd bspw. beim thema fördermittel an den entsprechenden instituten. nur zurzeit noch sehr teuer, daher bisher nur für F1 und aerospace sinnvoll.
> 
> ...



Hi Ragetty,

um ehlich zu sein, habe ich deinen Post nicht so ganz verstanden bzw. mir ist nicht klar, ob du das Vorgehen kritisieren möchtest, oder etwas hinzufügen, oder einen Enwand formulieren 

Die Sache mit den Randbedingungen kann ich dir aber erklären: Wenn es um so ein komplexes Bauteil mit vielen Lasten und vielen Aufgaben geht wie es bei der Hinterbauverstrebung der Fall ist, macht man üblicherweise zuerst mal eine relativ grobe Optimierung, OHNE den Solver dabei allzu stark einzuschränken. Dadurch kann man sozusagen "lernen", auf was es in dem Bauteil überhaupt ankommt, wo die Lastpfade lang laufen, wie sensibel das Ergebnis auf die Veränderung einzelner Kräfte ist, welche Lasten Ausschlaggebend für das Design sind und welche weniger usw. Der erste Schuss dient ausschließlich diesem Erkenntnisgewinn.

Dann als nächstes fängt man an, den Bauraum weiter zu beschränken und evtl. in Einzelkomponenten aufzuteilen. Zumindest werden wir das so machen, da diese Verstrebung sicherlich nicht in einem Stück hergestellt werden wird. So kann man dann Fertigungsrandbedingungen gezielt auf einzelne Bauräume anwenden und bekommt damit ein Ergebnis, was viel näher an einem real fertig-und finanzierbaren Bauteil ist. Der erste, grobe Versuch dient also vor allem dazu, für den zweiten Schuss zu "zielen" wenn du so willst ;-) Der zweite Schuss sitzt dann besser!

Gruß Luniz


----------



## ONE78 (26. Januar 2015)

Interessant wäre mal das ergebnis, wenn man den bauraum aufs yoke und die verbindung der zugstreben beschränkt.


----------



## ragetty (26. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Hi Ragetty,
> 
> um ehlich zu sein, habe ich deinen Post nicht so ganz verstanden bzw. mir ist nicht klar, ob du das Vorgehen kritisieren möchtest, oder etwas hinzufügen, oder einen Enwand formulieren
> 
> ...



hey,

kritisieren wäre richtig, aber nur das beispiel mit der verstrebung.

ich habe den eindruck, den forschern im bereich 'additive manufacturing' ist es nötig der welt zu sagen 'schaut mal wie funky das teil aussehend wird - und wir können's bauen!'. ja ok, je leichter desto günstiger (am rad) und billiger (wenn 'additiv' hergestellt wird), und die komplexität kostet quasi nichts, also her damit. aber, wenn manche komponenten soooo 'funky' sind, dass sie gar nicht realistisch sind oder sich gar nicht verkaufen lassen, nützt das keinem etwas (ist ja klar).

deinen workflow verstehe ich. nichtsdestotrotz verursacht das beispiel mit der verstrebung bei mir lediglich ein 'tja', weil die vorteile der (deiner?) bemühungen nicht auf anhieb ersichtlich sind. vielleicht wären ein paar weitere sätze zum ergebnis (bspw. asymmetry wegen u.a. antrieb auf der einen und bremsen auf der anderen seite) hilfreich gewesen.

nicht vergessen, dass dieses teil nicht additiv hergestellt wird, so kann man vielleicht die randbedingungen doch auch beim ersten durchlauf stärker einschränken. ich bin aber kein profi im gebiet, so bleibt dies lediglich meine meinung dazu ...

gruß


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (26. Januar 2015)

ragetty schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> kritisieren wäre richtig, aber nur das beispiel mit der verstrebung.
> 
> ...



ich verstehe grade nicht so recht wieso du dich am "additive manufacturing" so aufhängst...


----------



## luniz (26. Januar 2015)

Das verstehe ich in der Tat auch nicht so ganz... 

Lass es mich nochmal anders versuchen zu erklären: Der erste Versuch dient lediglich zur Visualisierung der Lastpfade, ohne dabei irgendwelche Restriktionen bezüglich einer Fertigungsart zu berücksichtigen. Das Ergebnis schauen wir uns dann an, und überlegen 1.) aus wie vielen Einzelteilen so etwas herstellbar ist und 2.) Wie die Einzelteile gefertigt werden könnten (Blech-Schmiede-Fräs-Rohr...). Danach kann man dann für die einzelnen Teile einzelne Bauräume und so genannte Fertigungsrandbedingungen definieren, die dann die jeweilige Fertigungsmethode wiederspiegeln (Symmetrie, Min/Max Dicke, Entformrichtungen etc.) und kommt so zu einer umsetzbaren Baugruppe.

Natürlich hätte man das erste Ergebnis additiv fertigen können, das stand aber wie gesagt niemals zur Disposition!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (26. Januar 2015)

Ich finde den Artikel sehr interessant, weiter so!

Bas


----------



## Ringmaul (26. Januar 2015)

ragetty schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> kritisieren wäre richtig, aber nur das beispiel mit der verstrebung.
> 
> ...


Du und deine Eindrücke.... Es entlockt dir also nur ein "tja..", weil dir die Vorteile nicht auf Anhieb ersichtlich sind. Dabei steht schon im Text, dass die nicht auf Anhieb ersichtlich sind. Dann gibst du wenigstens zu, kein Profi zu sein, misst deiner Meinung aber dennoch einen Wert bei. Macht keinen Sinn.
Vor allem: nur weil du etwas nicht verstehst, musst es nicht gleich als "Funky Forscher Gedöns" abtun.
@luniz und mtb News: Danke für diesen technischen Tiefblicke, sehr abwechslungsreich zwischen den vielen Fatbike Tests


----------



## ragetty (26. Januar 2015)

ich möchtet euch vielleicht alle etwas abregen 

ich habe additive manufacturing ins spiel gebracht, und alles was ich geschrieben habe war in zusammenhang damit. ich sehe nähmlich ähnlichkeiten zwischen den bemühungen hier (die ich für gut befinde) und die mal extrem übertriebenen (vermutlich meist in doktorarbeiten unternommenen) optimierung von komponenten die dann additiv hergestellt wurden. wenn mein gekritzel hierzu mal jemandem nicht interessiert, ist schon gut.

ich stelle jetzt fest, dass ich die relevanz von 'additiv' hier etwas überschätzt habe, vermutlich weil dies auch im leittext des artikels so sugguriert wird, auch weil ich letzte woche wieder auf einem workshop zum thema war, und zu guter letzt auch einen kopf voller rotz habe (erkältung) - eine ungünstige konstellation, halt.

hoffentlich habe für nicht allso viel verwirrung gesorgt ...


----------



## slowbeat (18. Februar 2015)

Da es erwähnt wurde:
Was ist eigentlich draus geworden?


----------



## easy.vic (14. März 2015)

Gibt es denn inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse? Der Artikel ist wirklich äußerst interessant .

Edit:
Ich sehe gerade, dass die Geometrie ja inzwischen festgelegt wurde. Trotzdem würden mich noch ein paar Bilder/Videos und Worte über das weitere Vorgehen nach der ersten Simulation interessieren.


----------



## nuts (15. März 2015)

Also


easy.vic schrieb:


> Gibt es denn inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse? Der Artikel ist wirklich äußerst interessant .
> 
> Edit:
> Ich sehe gerade, dass die Geometrie ja inzwischen festgelegt wurde. Trotzdem würden mich noch ein paar Bilder/Videos und Worte über das weitere Vorgehen nach der ersten Simulation interessieren.



Also, wir haben noch eine weitere Simulation durchgeführt, die näher an einem herstellbaren Design landen sollte und auch gelandet ist. Letztendlich haben wir diese nicht sehr nah umgesetzt, was fertigungstechnische und gestalterische Gründe hatte. Konkret hätte eine nähere Umsetzung der Optimierung mehr und aufwändigere Bauteile erfordert, die neben hohen hohen auch zusätzlichen Schweißverzug bedeutet hätten. Gleichzeitig hätten bspw. Die Rohre, die die Drehpunkte verbinden, sehr sehr dünn ausgeführt werden müssen, um vom Gesamtgewicht der Mehrbauteile in den Zielbereich zu kommen. Damit die dann wiederum schweißbar sind, müssten sie doppelt konifiziert werden, was wieder Kosten bedeutet. Schließlich war noch die Frage, ob die Kettenstreben symmetrisch oder asymmetrisch laufen. Asymmetrisch hat klar ein Leichtbau potential, aber: das yoke wäre noch größer geworden, und es wäre wegen seiner komplexen Geometrie schwierig, Material effektiv zu entfernen, es sozusagen auszuhöhlen. Das, kombiniert mit der asymmetrischen Krafteinleitung in die Drehpunkte und der aufgeräumteren Optik der symmetrischen Lösung, hat den Ausschlag für diese gegeben. Deshalb ist am Yoke jetzt ziemlich wenig von der Topologie-Optimierung zu sehen. 

Was aber schon auch ein Ergebnis der Optimierung ist: Der jeweils möglichst direkte Verlauf der Sitzstreben-Anbindung und ihre Verbindung (X-Blech).


----------

